# Sliding Miter Saw Station



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I finally got around to building the miter saw station I've been wanting. This addition completes my shop build for now. 

I used the Kreg system for the top rails and stop. You can't see from the picture, but the blue rails have a stick-on metal tape measure designed for the system. I just need to put the indicator on the stop at the right increment and I get the exact length I need. No more tape measure and pencil for any cut between 12" and 60" 

I still need to to the face frames, drawers and cabinet doors, but it is fully functional.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

GGF....that is the* perfect* set up! I love your fence idea...very functional. You are going to get a lot of use out of it. gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That does look good!

Can you swap out the saw for a router?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

bill said:


> That does look good!
> 
> Can you swap out the saw for a router?


That's a good idea. I have a router setup at the end of my workbench, but that would be good for long pieces.

I'll have to noodle on a modification.

If I had some sort of drop in base I could use the setup for miter saw, router, mortise machine, and thickness planer.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That is a nice set up. Pretty similar to mine. The Kreg system works really well.
I made a ten inch spacer to help make it easy to cut short pieces.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

MT Stringer said:


> That is a nice set up. Pretty similar to mine. The Kreg system works really well.
> I made a ten inch spacer to help make it easy to cut short pieces.


great idea. I'm pretty sure I got the Kreg idea from you as well.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Now you are set up to cut 10,000,000 pieces exactly the same length!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That back panel! Is it dust collection or is it dust deflection?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

WildThings said:


> That back panel! Is it dust collection or is it dust deflection?


A little of both I guess. It catches the dust and drops it down a chute that terminates in a dust collection port. It seems to work pretty well.


----------

